# Things To Prepare 4 New Puppy



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok, im drawing up a list of all the things i havent got, and need to get for Milo's arrival on the 16th...

This is what i have got:

Collar
Bed
Crate
Few Blankets
2 Teddy Toys
A Cuddle Pal Comforter (that you warm in the microwave)
4 Jumpers/Tops
Pet Carrier

And these are the things on my list that im making which i need to buy:

Dish/Feeder
Some More Toys
Food/Treats
Harness
Shampoo
Grooming Products: Brush, Baby Wipes Etc...
Puppy Pads
Pet ID Tag
Health Care: Worming Tablets etc..

Now, i dont think i should get a harness until he's had his vaccinations

But if anyone could maybe point out what ive missed out, then that would be fantastic.
Because im gonna print the list out and go shopping this week!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

NutraCal, or what ever the equivalent is over there.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Whats NutraCal ? :?


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

is it vitamin supplements?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

It's a high calorie food supplement. It's used in case your pup has a hypoglycemic episode. It comes in a tube like tooth paste.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

So is that a 100% MUST for puppies?


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

:? high calorie supplement for a chi pup?


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes, its something you should always have especially if your pup may be in the cold. 

Corn syrup also works!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well ive never heard that this is something i should buy ?!

Does anyone here NOT use this? :?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

My vet recommeded I have it on hand when I got my pups, just in case.
You guys know about hypoglycemia right?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not sure we have nutrical over here but I cant remember if there's something similar available go ask at ur local pet shop.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Right will do 
Ill ask when i get a chance

Do you have anything like that Nemochi? for your little Zero or Stitch?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> My vet recommeded I have it on hand when I got my pups, just in case.
> You guys know about hypoglycemia right?


Yep, i know about it


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

I recommend litter training... I am not sure how the weather is where you are, but I did this for P-Nut because I did not want her to have to endure the cold too much here in cold dreary northern Ohio. I used the Second Nature Dog Litter and had P-Nut trained in a matter of a few days! Never had to buy puppy pads or worry about accidents in a very short time  Just a suggestion... I know this would not work for everyone


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

nothing currently with my boys I really should had a lot of medication with Stitch tho when I got him and I thought he had hypoglycemia at one point. I havent had the chance to get anything for zero but he seems 100% fine and trust me anything bad happens again straight down the vet


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Right, i just looked on the net and it said that Corn Syrup, Pancake Syrup or Honey is good to have available

So ill get some  Thanks

Is there anything else i need?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

small cat claw clippers (start clipping his claws early and hell get used ot it a little easier..
and chewy toys hell want to chew especially once he starts teething...rope toys and nylabones are great for that stuff otherwise sounds like you have it covered.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I did think about the clippers, but wouldnt it be best to let the vet do them? Or a professional that can do them??


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Anymore items that ive forget to list?

Because im wanting to print it out


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

with the nails if your not sure about doing them have your groomer or vet do it and show you...if your still not comfortable you can have a groomer or your vet do it but they will charge...here its $10 at the groomers and our vet charges for an office visit $48 :shock: 
i clip both dodger and vixies myself i did them from day one and foud if i do it everyother day i just need to clip the very tip, it also keeps the quick well short so as long as you just take the sharp tip off you wont risk bleeding. if you plan to do them yourself keep a small tub od styptic powder or corn flower handy just in case, if you nick the quick just dip the nail in the four/powder and apply a little pressure, however if you clip them regularly youll never need to cut enough off to cut the quick.
chis nails grow very quick and a groomer will suggest at the least bringing them in every 2 weeks...
for me $20 a month per dog on something i could do myself was expensive (i am a struggling student after all lol) especially since at the same time i have the anal glands expressed (another $10 done every 2 weeks as a preventative measure...) 
with 2 dogs it was adding up very quickly....so now i just take them to get the glands done (since i cant stand the smell) and do the nails myself.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

what about a sweater or coat?i am not sure how the weather is but if its cold definitely.dog food from previous breeders.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I can think of maybe only one thing not on your list and that's a pet first aid kit. My vet helped me with both my dogs' and my birds' kit as there are a few differences in the two kits and it was cheaper that way.

My kit has gauze, sterile cleansing pads, topical antibiotic or soothing cream for rashes, bites, etc. vet-wrap, cotton balls, blood clotting agent, wound cleaner and a pamphlet on emergency first aid, it also has handy things like a small magnifying glass, tweezers, and bandages, and a pet approved eye-wash.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Might be an idea to get a padded jacket for the cold, I just got a nice one off Petlondon for £25, expensive but I know it'll keep her warm.

Also, incase of hypoglycemia attacks, I would get a few bottles of Cow&Gate baby food, something like the Caseroles, I was advised to get them. Lexi once had a hypo attack, and I gave her some and within 5 minutes she was perked up again. I'd really recommend it.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

sorry for sounding like an idiot! but what are puppy pads for?  lol


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Kezza, puppy pads are paper-type pads for huosetraining your pupppy, most are scented with an attractant and the little puppy learns that this is the place to do his business on. They are also used for when they are in there crate and no ones around to let them outside like when you're at work or something.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes i agree you definately need a coat for him in this weather! :roll: 
As for clipping nails...i do Mels myself but she has white nails so its easier to see how far down to cut as you can see the pink quick. Id be even more careful with darker nails if your puppy has them but its a very easy procedure to do yourself. It would safe you lots of trips to the groomers especially if your puppy is like Mel and has nails that grow like mad lol. Id recommend the Crufts nail clippers but i should think there all basically the same.
The breeder i got Mel off sugested honey or similar in the dogs water in case of a Hypoglysemic attack but said they dont happen often. Nona`s advice about the baby casserole is really handy to know too


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I think you can never have too many blankets


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> I think you can never have too many blankets


yes top up on blankets and all that cosy stuff. A spair old pillow is good to put inside the bed for extra comfort.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ive got a nice warm cushion for him...

I might go get 1 or 2 more blankets then...

also, what kind of coat should i get?

How about the sweety one from PetLondon? is that good?
If not...i would love some recommendations (as long as it doesnt break the bank too much) :lol:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I just ordered up this one - 

http://www.petlondon.net/acatalog/Sweetie_Hood_Blueberry_Blue.html

I thought these looked really good for winter, plus they're reversible which is pretty neat. Petlondon have loads of nice coats, i'll let you know how the jacket is when it arrives and if it's any good. Hope it is!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, im an addict when it comes to online shops (ebay, petlondon etc) :lol: 

Ive seen those Sweety Coats and adore them..but the price tag is alittle steep, but worth it i suppose


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I would get a high quality dog food to switch Milo to gradually, unless you want to keep him on the food the breeder has him on (if it is a good food). I have my puppies on Innova, but I don't know what you have in the UK for foods.

I'm so excited for you, Sandra  I remember when you had a huge wait- now it's under 2 weeks! How much does little Milo weigh now?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

P-Nut said:


> I recommend litter training... I am not sure how the weather is where you are, but I did this for P-Nut because I did not want her to have to endure the cold too much here in cold dreary northern Ohio. I used the Second Nature Dog Litter and had P-Nut trained in a matter of a few days! Never had to buy puppy pads or worry about accidents in a very short time  Just a suggestion... I know this would not work for everyone


I sooo wish I had done that. :evil: He goes through at least 2 puppy pads a day and they're so expensive!
Now I have to gradually switch over to the litter- first get him used to using a puppy pad in the tray, then put litter under the puppy pad and gradually put some litter on the pad until it's covered in litter and I know longer need the pad. This is going to take forever!!

Did you ever have trouble with P-nut eating the litter?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

What kind of pads do you use? I buy the Out! ones at Wal-mart: $6.00 for 32 pads.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah i will be changing his food eventually...but the food hes on at the moment is a good one (Pedigree)

But, i will be changing it eventually


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

This was a good post Sandra. Its making me excited too... I will definately look back on it when my wait isn't so long.

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Jessie 

Im so happy for you tooo!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I have to say Pedrigree is not a good food it contains corn,wheat, and by products.Cheap yes but you need to feed more so more poop and premuim foods you feed less so less poop.A little more expensive but its worth it since a 5lbs. bag would last 3 months.Innnova,Canidae,Nutro Ultra,and Natural Balance are a few premium great foods no corn,wheat,soy a few ingredients that cheap foods have and dogs can become allergic any time of their lifes.


----------



## loopyboutchi (Dec 6, 2005)

Hiya Sandra

I think you've got everything covered Milo's gonna have a good home to go to. The food i use for the pups (pedigree) is what the breeder of my adults uses for hers and she's had no complaints so far another food good for the pups is Eukba (i think thats how you spell it) but i don't think they have tins to mix eventually i weaned Maisie - Lou (mum) on to a chicken and rice complete meal but it is biscuit, as my vet said with chi's only having small teeth they can get bad teeth easier but speak to your vet and see at what they say, evrry vet is different. He/she will help you. Isn't this right ladies!!
Some people my think this is wrong but all peopleare differnet and thereare so many foods these days you've got to go buy hat Milo likes and what you like (although you're not eating it lol)


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

loopyboutchi said:


> Hiya Sandra
> 
> I think you've got everything covered Milo's gonna have a good home to go to. The food i use for the pups (pedigree) is what the breeder of my adults uses for hers and she's had no complaints so far another food good for the pups is Eukba (i think thats how you spell it) but i don't think they have tins to mix eventually i weaned Maisie - Lou (mum) on to a chicken and rice complete meal but it is biscuit, as my vet said with chi's only having small teeth they can get bad teeth easier but speak to your vet and see at what they say, evrry vet is different. He/she will help you. Isn't this right ladies!!
> Some people my think this is wrong but all peopleare differnet and thereare so many foods these days you've got to go buy hat Milo likes and what you like (although you're not eating it lol)


Thanks Laura


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

oh yea..... try to get milo to eat hard food like cat biscuits or dry dog food coz its good for their teeth 


a long haired chi up the street wouldn't eat dry food and she lost all her teeth... and she didn't like normal dog food, and she couldn't eat much coz she had no teeth so she ended up dying  


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> oh yea..... try to get milo to eat hard food like cat biscuits or dry dog food coz its good for their teeth
> 
> 
> a long haired chi up the street wouldn't eat dry food and she lost all her teeth... and she didn't like normal dog food, and she couldn't eat much coz she had no teeth so she ended up dying
> ...


Yeah i know 

Thanks Sarah


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> Yeah i will be changing his food eventually...but the food hes on at the moment is a good one (Pedigree)
> 
> But, i will be changing it eventually


I just wanted to say that (and this isn't your fault at all, how are you to know?) Pedigree is not a good dog food. In fact, nothing you can buy at a grocery store really is. What you need to do is go to a pet store in your area that sells foods with natural ingredients, such as Nutro, Chicken Soup, and Wellness. These are often not any more expensive then your grocery store type, but harder to find. Worth it though!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Is there something im missing lol :? 

Cos Pedigree food here is quite impressive and hugely popular.
I got a 'puppy care pack' through the post this morning, and it included:

- wall chart guiding you through the first 8months with a new puppy
- a little booklet with information on pedigree food, how to teach your dog tricks etc
- A letter addressed to me

It was very impressive and posh, and said how there food contains this n that, which help puppies grow

Im not going to put Milo on Pedigree food i dont think, but im just saying that i bet lots of people use it


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

my bruce (staffy) has been on the Pedigree complete since he was a puppy i just fill his bowl with it once a day and he munches on it when ever he is hungry, he is not greedy with it at all, he has done very well on this and is a very fit and muscular staffy! heidi my tiny yorkie is on tinned cesar mixed with a little smallbite mixer.


----------

